# السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع



## ashrafadel (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*بسم الثالوث المقدس*

أنا جايبلكم معايا إنهاردة صوره مضيئة بمادة الجليتر للسيد المسيح
واتمنى انها تعجبكم.
وأنا مكتبتش على الصوره اسمى وهيا ملك لكل أعضاء منتدى الكنيسة العربيه . واللى عايذها ينزلها على جهازه من غير استئذان عشان انا زعلت من اللى استأذن فى المشاركة اللى فاتت.

اسيبكم مع الصوره








*مستنى ردودكم يا أحلى أعضاء*​


----------



## girl of my lord (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

صوررررررة جميله قوي 
ميرسي ليك


----------



## ashrafadel (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

ميرسى لمرورك يا دوللى

ومستنى باقى الردود والاراء


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

صورة جميلة اوى 
تسلم ايديك ​


----------



## ashrafadel (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

ميرسى يا مرمر على مرورك


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

wooooooooow
im stealing the picture =]


----------



## R0O0O0KY (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

صورة جميلة جدا شكرا لتعبك​


----------



## املا (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

رااااااااااااااااااااائع


يحيا المسيح الملك


----------



## ashrafadel (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*



> wooooooooow
> im stealing the picture =]



شكرا ليك على المرور يا  jesus=love


----------



## ginajoojoo (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

جميلة اوى يا اشرف
وانا مصرة انك تعلمنى
ربنا يبارك موهبتك وخدمتك ...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ashrafadel (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

شكرا يا جماعه لكل الناس اللى ردت

ومستنى باقى الردود


----------



## ashrafadel (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*



> جميلة اوى يا اشرف
> وانا مصرة انك تعلمنى
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك وخدمتك ...سلام ونعمة



ده شرف عظيم ليا وده ايميلى ashrafadel_2003********.com

وشكرا لمرورك يا  ginajoojoo


----------



## ارووجة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

صورة بتجنن
ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## ashrafadel (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

ميرسى يا اروجة على مرورك وانتى كمان تصاميمك حلوه


----------



## saherhosny (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

انا اسمى ساهر عضو جديد 
على فكرة انت عامل صرة جميلة
وانا ممكن اسعدك فى الgifعندى خلفية بية 
ممتاز الصورة بجد


----------



## ashrafadel (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

ميرسى ليك يا مان وشكرا لتقديمك المساعده وانت لو احتجت اى حاجه خاصه بالتصميم عامة انا حاضر


----------



## romyo (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايله
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

جامدة موت الصورة جميلة ربنا معاك وتورينا اكتر واكتر عايزين نشوف جديد قريب و ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ashrafadel (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

شكرا ليك *يا romyo *وربنا يباركك


----------



## ashrafadel (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

شكرا ليك *يا hokka_2020* والحمد لله ان التصاميم عجباك وان شاء الله فى تصاميم جديده قريب اوى


----------



## ابراهيم ناجى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

يسووووووووووووووووووووووع احلى اسم


----------



## ashrafadel (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

شكرا ليك *يا ابراهيم ناجى *لمرورك ويشرفنى ان يكون اول مشاركاتك رد على مشاركتى


----------



## صوت الرب (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا
يا ashrafadel


----------



## ashrafadel (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

شكرا ليك *يا صوت الرب*


----------



## ra.mi62 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ashrafadel (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

ميرسى *يا ra.mi62 *لمرورك


----------



## ashrafadel (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

ميرسى *يا ra.mi62 *لمرورك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

جميلة جدآ تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ashrafadel (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

ميرسى جدا ليكى *يا فراشة مسيحية *ومنوره المشاركه


----------



## mansor1_2000 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

*صورة رائعة*
*ربنا يعوض تعبك*​


----------



## friendlove (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

*صورة جميلة جدا تسلم ايدك وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك *​


----------



## ashrafadel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

*ميرسى ليك يا friendlove ومنور المشاركه*


----------



## خادمة أبتدائى (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

تسلم ايديك روعة


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

*صورةى حلوووووووووووة اوووووووى*
*ربنا يباركك*
*ومنتظرين المزيد*​


----------



## Meriamty (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*



رووووووووووووووووعه 

ربنا يباركك 


​


----------



## christ my lord (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

*صورة جميلة جدا تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## اسعد سامح (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

صور رائعة انا اخوكم اسعد سامح


----------



## asula (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

كثير حلوة شكرا


----------



## naro_lovely (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مرسى ليك نوراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## نجوى جرجس (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: السيد المسيح (صورة مضيئة بالجليتر ) من تصميمى المتواضع*

الرب يبارك حياتك باسمه صوره جميله


----------

